# [S.F.D.W.] 26.01.07 Pizzaplauder !!!!



## Coffee (20. Januar 2007)

Guten Morgen,

so es ist mal wieder an der Zeit. Ein bisschen spontan vielleicht, trotzdem hoffe ich das der Termin passt  


Pizzaplauder am Freitag 26.01.07

19 Uhr

Vecchia Osteria Rieter/Ecke Rückertstr.


Bitte wie immer kurz bescheit geben hier im Thread wegen der platzreservierung.

Danke coffee


----------



## Bombenkrator (20. Januar 2007)

edit: habs doch gefunden

fahrt ihr mit dem rad hin oder ohne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (20. Januar 2007)

Hui, jetzt haust aber n kurzen Termin rein. Also am Fr habe ich Besuch von n Kumpel aus Bremen. Falls er mit mag, sind wir Beide dabei


----------



## showman (20. Januar 2007)

SpongeBob schrieb:


> Hui, jetzt haust aber n kurzen Termin rein. Also am Fr habe ich Besuch von n Kumpel aus Bremen. Falls er mit mag, sind wir Beide dabei



Du wolltest es so. Also jammer net. Sind vorraussichtlich auch da. 

@ Riddick, kommt Ninas Freund auch mit?

Gruß Showman


----------



## 0815p (20. Januar 2007)

wir auch, geb aber am mittwoch nochmals bescheid
gruss metzi


----------



## Beerchen (20. Januar 2007)

Bin auch dabei 

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## thyrax (20. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Mist, nächsten Freitag hab ich schon was vor. 

Ich komme also nicht. Esst nen Stück Pizza für mich mit.

Ciao,
Henning


----------



## Riddick (21. Januar 2007)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> @ Riddick, kommt Ninas Freund auch mit?


Sowie es aussieht schon.  

Daher bitte 2 Plätze für mich einplanen.


Riddick


----------



## SpongeBob (21. Januar 2007)

showman schrieb:


> Du wolltest es so. Also jammer net. Sind vorraussichtlich auch da.



Ja seit wann hört ihr auf das was ich sage bzw. macht es dann auch?

Soviel Zuneigung bin ich nicht gewohnt


----------



## Andrea67 (21. Januar 2007)

Bin dabei  

Andrea


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. Januar 2007)

komme auch, evtl. bring ich noch jemanden mit.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sideshowbob (25. Januar 2007)

komme auch


----------



## SpongeBob (25. Januar 2007)

sideshowbob schrieb:


> komme auch



Fahre vorsichtig und falle nicht hin!



> Entschuldigung, aber du kannst nur alle 30 Sekunden einen Beitrag erstellen. Du musst noch 1 Sekunden warten, bevor du einen neuen Beitrag erstellen kannst.



Wie ich das liebe


----------



## smerles (27. Januar 2007)

Und ich habs verpasst... -.-


----------



## Riddick (29. Januar 2007)

SpongeBob schrieb:


> Fahre vorsichtig und falle nicht hin!


Im Gegensatz zu der Oberpfeife, die erst laut nach Pizza geschrieen hat, ist er wenigstens gekommen.  

Riddick


----------



## SpongeBob (1. Februar 2007)

Riddick schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu der Oberpfeife, die erst laut nach Pizza geschrieen hat, ist er wenigstens gekommen.
> 
> Riddick



Joa, konnte ja nicht wissen das es sofort das WE in der Woche ist. Habe mit 1-2 Wochen Zeit gerechnet. Das WE war ein Kumpel aus Bremen da. Er hatte dann keine Lust auf Pizza essen. Naja. Und Gast ist nun mal König


----------



## Riddick (1. Februar 2007)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Das WE war ein Kumpel aus *Bremen* da. Er hatte dann keine Lust auf Pizza essen. Naja. Und Gast ist nun mal König


Wenn er keinen Pizza mag, hätte er sicher auch Fisch bestellen können.  Notfalls gibt's auch Pasta, Fleisch und/oder Salat.

Riddick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (1. Februar 2007)

Joa, ich glaube es ging ehr darum, dass er kein Biker ist und euch net kennt. Er hätte die Zeit nur rumgesessen und sich gelangweilt.

Es gibt ja sicher bald wieder ein Pizzafuttern


----------



## Beerchen (1. Februar 2007)

SpongeBob schrieb:


> Es gibt ja sicher bald wieder ein Pizzafuttern


Bestimmt ... Wenn man *coffee* ganz lieb drum bittet  

Aber Dir sagen wir einfach nicht mehr Bescheid  (denn Du kommst ja eh wieder nicht  )


Gruß 
Martin


----------

